# Cheap Speakers with Optical Inputs



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey everybody 

I recently purchased a Vizio LCD HDTV, and the picture is wonderful, however the sound from the speakers leaves much to be desired.

I have a Playstation 3 connected to it, which has a Optical Output on the back, and was wondering if anyone knew of a good set of cheap Optical Input speakers. They don't have to be surround sound, just something that is better than the Vizio TV speakers.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've never heard of loud speakers having digital audio inputs. You'll either need to use analog outputs (5.1 or stereo) from your PS3 or connect your PS3 to an A/V receiver or digital audio decoder of some kind and connect your speakers to that.

Peace...


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice 

Do you know of any good speakers of that type?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'll see what I can find. Based on this page, you would use the "AV MULTI OUT" connector for your PS3 to get composite video and stereo audio outputs. Those will be RCA connectors. I'll see if I can locate some speakers with RCA inputs. Otherwise, you'll need to convert the RCA connection to a speaker wire connection, using something kinda like this (but NOT that).

Using an A/V receiver of some kind to decode the audio and drive the speakers would be a better course of action, IMO.

Peace...


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome  Thanks! I really appreciate the links  Now I know what I need to look for :up:


----------

